# My band releases its debut album ... and gets a very honest review.



## Lankles (Jan 2, 2009)

So yeah. Defamer's first album: "Chasm" is done. WOOT. A hell of a lot of effort and alcohol consumption finally pays off ... hopefully. 

MySpace.com - Defamer - DEBUT ALBUM AVAILABLE NOW - Brisbane, AU - Death Metal / Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/defamermetal

See there for a couple preview tracks. 

All in all, we're really proud of how it turned out. We've all had a good listen and unanimously approve of the end result. I have to say I'm very excited for the launch show in two weeks time. 

But just to put a damper on things ... at the bottom of this page.
From the Dust Returned

6.5/10. Darn. 

On the bright side, the criticism is the kind of honest judgement I'm only too happy to hear. Apparently we need better riffs. This comes as a surprise as our riffs are one of the elements I'm most happy with. Oh well, perhaps we need more self-editing. I'm in agreement with the "sloppy in parts" point as well, as long as that's in reference to our song structure. There's only one song we wrote that didn't make it on, and we pilfered at least one riff from it. 

It's not all doom and gloom. autothrall seems to be a fan of our atmosphere and overall "crushing"-ness. So we're doing something right. 

If anyone else cares to help autothrall in his quest to fine-tooth-comb our blood, sweat and more blood (no tears in death metal) you can probably download our material from some shady site or just go off the two myspace tracks (which admittedly autothrall seems to list as his preferred choices) 

Help would be appreeshed, as we would prefer to achieve higher than "indifferent" for future releases. Our next offering is probably close to 20% written at this stage.


----------



## rectifryer (Jan 2, 2009)

Guitars seem like they were compressed too much. 

Other than that I likey!


----------



## Lankles (Jan 2, 2009)

One rig was ...
X2N in Gibson SG -> Engl Thunder 50 -> Engl Standard Cab

Other was ...
Blackouts in Loomis -> Engl Thunder 50 -> Orange HP412

To be honest, I blame myspace for the compression you're hearing.


----------



## Leec (Jan 2, 2009)

It's not such a terrible review, dude. And if you can take it on the chin, more power to you. It's quite an overcrowded subgenre, so you've really got to pull something special out the bag to get a high score, I reckon. 

Anyhow, best of luck with the CD and the launch!


----------



## Elysian (Jan 2, 2009)

dude, are you sam, or mitch? cause if you're sam, epic fucking beard!


----------



## Lankles (Jan 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I am only Mitch. I chastise myself for this sad fact every waking moment.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

6.5 out of 10 isn't anything to be too upset about. Like Lee said, it's becoming/is already an overcrowded subgenre so you've got to be doing something really different to get higher numbers

As far as the beard facts go, thats still a goatee to be reckoned with


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 4, 2009)

I think I saw you guys at the Lewisham a while back with Backyard Mortuary and Kickflip For Sk8n and a few others, yeah? I thought you put on a pretty good show, although I could see how it'd be less interesting on record. I guess I'll grab the album eventually and make up my own mind.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 4, 2009)

Listening to the stuff you have on the Myspace, I can see why you got a 6.5. Its not terribly original, and I can see why the guy is talking about the riffs, because in the Off The Chasm, it sounds like you are using the same riff for about the first 2 or 3 minutes of the track? Also, I'm sure the lead in Off The Chasm is out of tune as well.

Its pretty well executed for the style, but at the same time, its nothing that would make me give you guys a second glance, as I cant hear anything in it I haven't already heard elsewhere.

So, I agree with this guys review.


----------



## Lankles (Jan 4, 2009)

Noted. Thanks.


----------



## ToneCrafter (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess you gotta take the good with the bad. Not all reviews are gonna be good. My band and I are currently in the studio working on a album. I "think" it's going to be a good set of songs, but I'm obviously biased. lol Very interested in what others will think.


----------

